# American Line



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with American Line Bodies? I have seen one and it looks good but, I don't know how good the fit is or how good they really look. Thanks!


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

They fit just fine on a tjet.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Aren't these the old Marx body molds?

Phred


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Not too bad at all.... when compared to some of what's offered now...snicker.

Like any body, the end result is always a reflection of how much care and effort you put into it. They just dont have the cult following of some of the other brands...and there are only a few models to choose from. 

They'll take a pretty good lick. I've always found them to be robust and durable as injection molded bodies go. If anything, I'd say their detail is a little muddled.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I won an American Line '63 Corvette as a door prize somewhere years ago. I sliced it up and slammed it down to make a VHORS racer. It hunkered down really nice over the chassis. Handles GREAT, too. I still have it set up like that... every now and then I pull it out and run some laps and tell the kids it's my "secret weapon"...

the Thunderbird, however, is just fugly. i cut the roof off one to put on an Aurora Tjet that was missing its windshield; made it a hardtop...

--rick

edit:

here's some pics of my AL Corvette:




























and now that I look at the pics, I remember that I had to Dremel out behind the front bumper for pickup shoe clearance, and that I did a LOT of Dremel work on the bottom of the hood and rear deck and windows to get it that low...


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

This is the one I was thinking of.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like a jl body to me.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

That is definitely a JL body.

My understanding is that American Line is the name used by REH Distributing in Cinncinatti as the "brand" for products they have made for resale. As someone mentioned, the original American Line bodies, of which there were/are 5 body styles, apparently used the old Marx molds. These were sold exclusively through REH to it's customers (vendors).

This body you show is clearly the body and deco from Johnny Lightning. It is quite possible that REH had this body (and maybe others?) manufactured in new colors. There was a limited edition orange/white Hemi Cuda during the JL years. I can't tell if that's the color from your picture, but if it is, then it has been out for a number of years.

Bottom line is that American Line (REH) does not design and/or manufacture anything. If they sell it under their brand name, it was made for them by someone else using existing molds. 

Where did you find it? I'd like to check these out.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I have that same body I bought as American Line well before JL was available as a product. Same color too.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Desertslot, I have a friend in the States that sells my slot car stuff for me. He has this one listed. Might just be the lighting but it looks a different orange??? Hope this helps? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/TYCO-440-X2-JL-...Cars?hash=item23027162fe&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

PS Check his other listings. I have a couple of rare AFX cars for sale at the moment.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

brownie374 said:


> Looks like a jl body to me.


Yeah, it does look like a JL to me too. I just found it interesting because it wasn't yellow, purple or lime green!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Grandcheapskate said:


> That is definitely a JL body.
> Where did you find it? I'd like to check these out.


At the risk of losing it, here is the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380132126033&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I've been balking because it is expensive. But, it keeps calling my name!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

kiwidave said:


> Desertslot, I have a friend in the States that sells my slot car stuff for me. He has this one listed. Might just be the lighting but it looks a different orange??? Hope this helps?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TYCO-440-X2-JL-CHARGER-NEOS-WIZZARDS-SILICONE-TRUED-ARM_W0QQitemZ150364840702QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item23027162fe&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> PS Check his other listings. I have a couple of rare AFX cars for sale at the moment.


Very interesting! An American Line version of a JL with a unique paint scheme over a Tyco w/ a buddy clip! Gotta love it!

Charger?


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys. This is very interesting to me. I now know where 3 of the 2500 are. Just kidding. If this was any cheaper, I'd buy it in a second. I love the paint scheme. I don't care if it's rare or not. Anybody that has one that's willing to part with it. Let me know.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

DesertSlot said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. This is very interesting to me. I now know where 3 of the 2500 are. Just kidding. If this was any cheaper, I'd buy it in a second. I love the paint scheme. I don't care if it's rare or not. Anybody that has one that's willing to part with it. Let me know.


FWIW - A little history on this body (if my memory serves me well)
I think this is the sister car for a Slot Car Johnnies run from the old Playing Mantis days (pullbacks), Johnnies car had a black billboard instead of the white. I may be wrong, but I seem to remember Johnnie saying he did a run of Cudas in orange and black and a run in orange and white. He sold off the orange and white ones to American line. He also did a run in T jet Chargers. 


http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/

The Cuda in orange and black and the 2 T jet chargers are on his website @ $10.00 each.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That is excellent! I think I would like the black billboard better! And it's cheaper! Thanks Bob!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I have the Slot Car Johnnies T-Jet bodies. Sweet stuff. I'll try to get un-lame and post pics.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont usually keep stuff in the original packaging.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Bill!!! That is sweet! I'm ordering one now! I waited all day for Johnnie to send me a picture. He still has them listed. Maybe an order will light a fire under his seat!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Don't forget he's involved in the AutoFest stuff.*



DesertSlot said:


> Thanks Bill!!! That is sweet! I'm ordering one now! I waited all day for Johnnie to send me a picture. He still has them listed. Maybe an order will light a fire under his seat!


He may have left for the Auto Fest already. 

Bob


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Oh nooooo! I hope he checks his mail. And, puts one aside for me. When is Auto Fest over?

Well, just bought the Orange and White one too. What the heck. It'll tide me over til Johnnie gets back.


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

*Here is one*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-AURORA-T-J...s?hash=item5d24a320d3&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Well, it'll be a week tomorrow since I bought the Orange and Black 'Cuda from Slot Car Johnnie. I've also sent him a few emails. I haven't heard a thing back from him. I'm starting to get ticked off!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Easy big fellah...

Autofest is trying times schedule wise...Give John a break, I bet he has eighteen gazillion E-mails.

It'll be fine.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

With regards to whether the Vette is Al or JL I'd like to put my five cent into the bargain.
First I got both bodies. Second if we are talking about JL it can only mean the pullbacks which is a Grand Sport and that car ain't got no bumpers, whereas the pictured one has clearly visible bumpers. Third the AL one is clearly identifiable by its small windows and the thickness of the body as easily seen at the split windows.
If one puts the two side by side it will show immeditely and the Al predates the Jl by a number of years. And for those who do not believe try to pray a slightly oversize screw into one of the posts. It will split instantly as AL used a very hard and therefore brittle material.

I hope I could shead a bit of light on the Vette issue.

Greetings from Frankfurt
Mario 
only genuine without the "Super" and the "Brothers"


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> Easy big fellah...
> 
> Autofest is trying times schedule wise...Give John a break, I bet he has eighteen gazillion E-mails.
> 
> It'll be fine.


Maybe I'm just anxious. Maybe nothing, I am.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lettum Ketchup*

Giggle ....I fergit where it is posted in the way back of last year and years prior. It's just part of the slot cycle.

Same thing happened last year at this time...and the year before....and the year before that....LOL! John will do you right.

Most all of the bigboy slotheads are pretty well spun out just before, during, and after the fuss....er....fest. They catch their breath, then start wallowing through all those emails and orders that stack up.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

DesertSlot said:


> Well, it'll be a week tomorrow since I bought the Orange and Black 'Cuda from Slot Car Johnnie. I've also sent him a few emails. I haven't heard a thing back from him. I'm starting to get ticked off!


I spoke to John at Autofest, as you may know he recently moved. He was told by his ISP that they cover the new area. Once he moved he found that that was not true and had to find a new ISP, he has been having service issues with these two bozos since the move. 

Send him a PM, if you don't hear from him soon let me know and I'll sell you one of mine (still over wrapped) for what he's charging.

PickeringtonDad
aka 
Bob


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just checked and my two orange JL Hemi Cudas have the white deco on the sides. Mine came as complete cars in a JL regular plastic case with a "New Chassis" sticker on the cover; probably indicates they came out during the first release XTs. I believe I got them from JAG hobbies at least 6-7 years ago; I have no idea where he gets his stock from.
I didn't know the black version existed until I saw this thread. One more thing to add to the collection.

Joe


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I just checked and my two orange JL Hemi Cudas have the white deco on the sides. Mine came as complete cars in a JL regular plastic case with a "New Chassis" sticker on the cover; probably indicates they came out during the first release XTs. I believe I got them from JAG hobbies at least 6-7 years ago; I have no idea where he gets his stock from.
> I didn't know the black version existed until I saw this thread. One more thing to add to the collection.
> 
> Joe


Here's a "GREAT" list of the old Johnny Lightning pullbacks:

http://www.virtualgarage.net/articles/AutoWorldSlotList.jhtml

Bob


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Bob. I already paid SCJ. He'll see it in his paypal. He might have to ask me what it's for! LOL I'll just wait it out a bit. Thanks for the link!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> Easy big fellah...
> 
> Autofest is trying times schedule wise...Give John a break, I bet he has eighteen gazillion E-mails.
> 
> It'll be fine.


I still haven't heard word one from this guy (since I paid on the 13th). Is he a real person?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I talked with him and bought a few things last weekend at autofest.He is a straight up guy and is not going to screw you.He is in the process of moving and said he has been having internet problems.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'll take your word for it. It is just frustrating having to wait. I can't even stand waiting for people to get stuff I sent out! LOL

I hope he still has a Cuda left for me!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Great news on the PM! My beloved Orange and Black Cuda will be shipped this weekend! Alright already with the "I told you so".


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't tell you so, but.... I told you so!! :lol::jest::tongue:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I didn't tell you so, but.... I told you so!! :lol::jest::tongue:


Why am I not surprised to hear from you....Mr. Man!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought you so.... :freak:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

DesertSlot said:


> Great news on the PM! My beloved Orange and Black Cuda will be shipped this weekend! Alright already with the "I told you so".


Well I didn't but someone did.. lol.. SCj is a standup guy and has supported HOHT in the past so ya know hes a good guy...lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Eye toad u sew!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

OK OK! I can't wait til it gets here so I can tell somebody else I told them so!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dave/All-

Sorry for the delay, as others have mentioned we recently moved are having a hell of a time with the (now former...wowway.com) ISP and ultimately had to scramble to change providers, phone numbers, e-mail addresses etc. which has left SCJ's in a conundrum. Our site is and will still be up located @ www.SlotCarJohnnies.com and we are accepting orders (BTW: ALL parcels have now been packed and shipped as of yesterday w/ a freebie inside!). However, ALL of our web site info, mail etc is on the old ISP, which I no longer have access to, as in ABSOLUTELY nothing! Not the site, their servers, my old e-mail etc. I look at the site via the www just like you! 


This has left me with no ability to change, update anything on my site and any orders that go through I have to retrieve by logging into PayPal. It's a giant cluster but we are sorting it out a little at a time! I do finally have a new ISP, with an e-mail account that actually works, new phone number etc. info is below:

Slot Car Johnnie's
P.O. Box 135
New Albany, Ohio 43054
614.245.4567 (Office)
[email protected] (e-mail)


Thanks for everyone's support and understanding!!!





































:thumbsup:
-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

*Thanks Johnnie!*

You da man! I can't wait to get to the Post Office! That's where I have to get my mail here in the Park. It's an hour away! I usually only get there once a week.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you're back John, And hope it comes together for you soon. Moving can be a royal pain. Hang in there Dave!! It's coming!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is there a list of American Line's "line"?
Are there any pics of these cars?

Rich - How do we know these actually exists?


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

As Joe previously pointed out there had been five models by AML, Vette, T-bird, Rolls, Willard and Harvey. The Harvey and the Willard are still available over here in Germany at Umpfi's Slotbox. Around $12 each.
http://www.slotbox.de/


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The T bird, Vette and Rolls turn up on the bay once in a while. The lack of chrome is a dead give away! :lol: Check out 22tall's "My Slot Things" thread. I believe he has posted pics of the AML Rolls, Vette and T bird. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=254896 About post 22 you'll see them all!!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is there a list of American Line's "line"?
> Are there any pics of these cars?
> 
> Rich - How do we know these actually exists?


:dude:

I do NOT know of any existing lists, but I know of several complete cars and/or bodies that were sold under the American Line banner as follows (HO scale only):


*Corvette, Thunderbird, Rolls Royce* - Tjet chassis from the old Marx and Lionel molds
Red (Clear glass)
Green (Clear glass)
Yellow (Clear glass)
White (Clear glass)
Blue (Clear Glass) (Have not seen the Rolls Royce in this color)

*Willard, Harvey (Indy cars)* - Tuff ones or Tjet Truck chassis fromt he old Marx molds
White (w/ chrome plated parts, w/ non plated parts)
Red (w/ chrome plated parts, w/ non plated parts)
Green (w/ chrome plated parts, w/ non plated parts)
Yellow (w/ chrome plated parts, w/ non plated parts)
Blue? (Have not seen any)

*AP Corvette -* Body only from the Aurora AFX molds
Dark blue/Light blue
Orange/Light blue
Orange/Red
Orange/Yellow
Red/Orange
Red/White
Red/Yellow
White/Purple
Yellow/Lime Green
Yellow/Red

*Hemi Barracuda* - Body only from the JL molds
Orange/White

*Misc Lexan/Butryute (HO scale)* - Body Only, most from the old Parma Molds
All clear to my knowledge



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I also know of no official list. However, in Howard Johansen's book, he lists the following:

Willard, Harvey and Rolls Royce: green, red, yellow
Thunderbird and Corvette: blue, green, red, yellow

I myself have all the above, as well as the Thunderbird and Corvette in black and in white. A total of 21 different cars. I have never seen some of the car/color/chrome combinations pointed out by SCJ.

I'm also pretty sure I got all the remaining Willards and Harveys when I got a chance to visit REH several years ago.

Joe


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Had the corvette's in black and dark green also,6 lane colored IROC's.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is it a 77 Thunderbird!!!!!!
I gots to get me one of those for my Nascar collection!!!!!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*They make for great custom fodder...*

To me, there seems to be some sort of design issue with each one of the original group of bods. Each one has something about it that looks like it could have been done just a little better... BUT nothing so bad that you wouldn't want to buy one if it could be had cheap. Pretty sturdily built too. The T-bird for instance... when I first got one I thought to myself... Dang.. what's up wit da roof? Kinda squishafied ain't it?... So I made some minor changes on mine. nd :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is one sweet lil ride there ND!! I like the way that came out!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, how cool is that t-bird?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

One of my personal favs Nuther...

a signature piece from the before time...LOL!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

HEY Johnny!! I got the Cuda! It's as beautiful as I thought it would be! Thanks!

I told you guys!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, it's a 60s Tbird.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> (snip)... The T-bird for instance... when I first got one I thought to myself... Dang.. what's up wit da roof? Kinda squishafied ain't it?... So I made some minor changes on mine. nd :dude:


funny, I went exactly the OPPOSITE direction with mine. i saw the roof and thought it would be good for something else... so I hacked it off and used it on an Aurora T-bird that was missing its windshield. Painted it black and worked in a windshield from some random diecast. Sorry about the lousy pics, the camera phone doesn't do macro and my wife has the camera...

--rick

edit--btw, tjd, that tbird is AWESOME. i never thought that body could be fixed up like that. raising the roof makes all the difference in the world, i think because the body is too tall and the original roof is too short. putting a taller roof on brings the proportions back in line...


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

SCJ said:


> :dude:
> 
> I do NOT know of any existing lists, but I know of several complete cars and/or bodies that were sold under the American Line banner as follows (HO scale only):
> 
> ...




Anybody have a lead on "these" bodies? 

thanks,

Bob


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cool Rick....*



ParkRNDL said:


> I hacked it off and used it on an Aurora T-bird ...


Looks great :thumbsup::thumbsup:. That's a swell bird you have there too!! My roof was from a MM Mustang. I was going Concept Car with mine... Hybrid of T-Bird and Ranchero... It was called Thundero.  nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That T-bird looks cool too Rick! Nice job!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

The AL cars are all from the old Marx Molds.
There is a 'Vette that is similar to the lionel 'Vette. In fact the Window glass Islosh molded is interchangeable.
The Rolls Royce is sold without the glass. I guess that the mold for the glass is missing. Also the Rolls has clearance issues AFA the front p/u shoes on the T-Jet 500 chassis are concerned. I did a LWB resincast mold of the Rolls but modified to fit the LWB T-Jet chassis that solves this problem.
There are also the Indy Harvey & Willard specials & the T-Bird.The plastic is more "Brittle" than most so when I do the mounting posts I ream it out with a drill slightly & use a threadcutting screw so the posts dont split when mounting bodies.
Too bad they could not do the Ford Trucks & Lincoln but I built & sold a few due to resincasting technology.
The Jaguar is real funky.Too bad they never did that one. I did do a slosh mold of the glass for two I was restoring.

Neal:dude:

PS Too bad they could not access the Atlas ,Lionel & Eldon HO molds but that is where resincasting is a great solution.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-H-O-slot-cars...Cars?hash=item2a00e09fcf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------

